# Trivia 2/7



## luckytrim (Feb 7, 2019)

trivia 2/7
DID YOU KNOW...
The 3 Musketeers bar was originally split into three pieces  with three
different flavors: vanilla, chocolate and strawberry. When the  other flavors
became harder to come by during World War II, Mars decided to  go all
chocolate.
1. What's the difference between Fog and Mist ?
This is a one-word answer... (Hint; it's not  elevation)
2. In 'The Outline of History', H.G. Wells described this  possession as
follows: "Misty it is still, glowing through clouds of dust  and reek. The
door is not half open. Our world today is only in its  beginning ..."
  a. - Technology
  b. - Civilization
  c. - Knowledge
  d. - Evolution
3. Maastricht, Volendam, Utrecht, Leiden. In what country are  these cities
located ?
4. In which mountain range is Lake Tahoe located?
  a. - Rockies
  b. - Sierra Nevada
  c. - Cascades
  d. - None of These
5. In the "Austin Powers" series of films, what is the name of  Doctor Evil's
cat?
6. What color is the spice saffron?
7. Which classic novel ends with ...
'It is a far, far better thing that I do, than I have ever  done; it is a
far, far better rest that I go to than I have ever  known.'
8. How fast can a greyhound run?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Farmers in India use Coca Cola and Pepsi as an inexpensive  form of
pesticide.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Density
2. - c
3. the Netherlands
4. - b
5.  Mr. Bigglesworth
6. Red
7. 'A Tale of Two Cities'
8. 45 MPH

TRUTH !!
Farmers in India in the state of Chattisgarh use Coke and  Pepsi as
pesticides because it’s cheaper than pesticides and gets the  job done just
as well.
Pepsi and Coca-Cola strongly disagree that their products can  be used as
pesticides because they say there is nothing in the drinks  that can be used
as pest control. But, the Farmers in the Durg, Rajnandgaon and  Dhamtari
districts of Chhattisgarh disagree and have successfully used  Pepsi and Coke
to protect their rice plantations against pests. And if you  remember
correctly Rajnandgaon recently grew a world record in rice  production
without the use of GMOs. We know using cola as pesticide isn’t  exactly 100%
natural or organic but surely it must be safer than  traditional poisons.

This is a trend that is seen across other parts of India, with  farmers using
other Indian brands of colas too. The practice of using soft  drinks instead
of pesticides, which are up to 10 times more expensive, is  gaining so much
popularity that sales of soft drinks have increased  dramatically in many
villages. Farmers say the use of pesticides can cost them  about 70 rupees
($1.50) an acre. By comparison, if they mix up a bottle of  Pepsi or Coke
with water and spray it on their crops it costs 55-60 rupees  less per acre.


----------

